# Basement Freezer



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What caused the GFI to trip? Nuisance trip, or flooded basement? If it's the former, I concur on the single recep.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There are GFCI's with built-in trip alarms.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

What I did for my old GE : tailed off line side and put a receptacle up just for my basement fridge. My basement is dry and no more lost food. Simple effective and my home I wouldn't do it for a customer.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

What would be nice would be a GFCI receptacle that would sound off over zwave when it trips. 

It's easy enough to put a relay on the load side of the GFCI and use the secondary side as dry contacts to monitor on any home automation or alarm system that can alert you by text message, app notification, email, or for the old school, voice annunciation. Not real expensive but not a nickel or dime, either.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There are GFCI's with built-in trip alarms.


I have used those but if it is in a basement there is a good chance you won't hear it unless you have good hearing


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

OTOH, I have a refrigerator in the basement for 15 years and the gfci never has gone off. I have had 2 different refrigerators in that spot during that time


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Visit ADI. You can install remote monitoring of most anything these days. Even notifications to you on your phone when some stuff stops working.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

It sounds like your code down there requires that a basement fridge be
on a GFCI....correct? Why would code require this? It's a bad idea. I hope 
the code here in Ontario never requires this.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> It sounds like your code down there requires that a basement fridge be
> on a GFCI....correct? Why would code require this? It's a bad idea. I hope
> the code here in Ontario never requires this.


Me thinks that if GFCI doesn't get in, AFCI will ... Good thing it's COLD up here


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> It sounds like your code down there requires that a basement fridge be
> on a GFCI....correct? Why would code require this? It's a bad idea. I hope
> the code here in Ontario never requires this.


It's more the receptacle(s) in an unfinished basement has to be gfci, the fridge just happens to be down there.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

```

```



Dennis Alwon said:


> OTOH, I have a refrigerator in the basement for 15 years and the gfci never has gone off. I have had 2 different refrigerators in that spot during that time


 The gfcis in my house trip just about every day. Flip a light switch...trip, try to make some toast...trip, laying in bed and nothing plugged in...trip.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

emtnut said:


> Me thinks that if GFCI doesn't get in, AFCI will ... Good thing it's COLD up here


Our "2015" code comes into affect in a month or 2. It'll require 
almost every outlet be either AFCI or GFCI. Two exceptions are 
fridges and sump pumps. So it would be permissible to run a
new cct for a basement fridge/freezer that is neither AFCI nor 
GFCI. A previous post implied that that's not an option where 
this occurred. 
P&L


----------



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

how about chopping the plug off the fridge and bringing it into a jbox with a cord grip or take-all, on it's own non-GFCI circuit


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

NitroTurkey said:


> how about chopping the plug off the fridge and bringing it into a jbox with a cord grip or take-all, on it's own non-GFCI circuit


 It would need a disconnect.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

finish the basement where the freezer is... :laughing:


----------

